# Fusionner des boîtes aux lettres dans Mail



## safi7 (22 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Dans Mail j'ai créé une nouvelle BAL que je voudrais utiliser comme BAL principale.
Elle se trouve sur "Sur mon Mac" et je voudrais que son contenu remplace celui de la "Boîte de réception"càd la BAL par défaut.

Pourriez-vous me dire comment procéder ?

Merci pour le tuyau.

A+


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

vous pouvez pas simplement déplacer tous les mails reçus sur l'ancienne boîte sur la nouvelle par un glisser-déposer ?


----------



## safi7 (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui, Effectivement il n'y a pas plus simple.
Il est temps que j'aille me coucher.
Merci


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

bonne nuit


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

Question

quel est le but de la manoeuvre?

les BAL " sur mon mac" sont des dossiers de rangement-classement 

qui fonctionnent de 2 manieres
rangement perso APRES ouverture de message

rangement perso AVANT lecture
c'est à dire que le message qui de toutes facons passe par reception est  ensuite mis là
soit à la main , soit via des règles automatisant le processus

Attention à un detail
sauf réglage contraire ces messages là ne seront plus comptés comme " nouveaux messages " dans l'icone dock
(et c'est pratique)

c'est une fonction TRES pratique pour par exemple ranger avant lecture des courriers récurrents ( newsletters, notifications etc)

*Note du modo :* un autre truc "rangement/classement" : les différentes sections de MacGe ! Par exemple, dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", j'explique que ce topic n'est pas à sa place dans "Applications" &#8230; Encore fallait-il la lire avant de l'ouvrir ! 

On déménage !


----------



## SPA3 (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour

Pour continuer dans cette rubrique...
j'ai créé des sous boites aux lettres sur un mac et je voudrais les fusionner sur un autre, y a t il un moyen pratique qui existe? à part d'envoyer chaque courriel dans ma boite de réception? j'en ai un cinquantaine (santé, assurance,...)
merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

SPA3 a dit:


> j'ai créé des sous boites aux lettres sur un mac et je voudrais les fusionner sur un autre, y a t il un moyen pratique qui existe? à part d'envoyer chaque courriel dans ma boite de réception? j'en ai un cinquantaine (santé, assurance,...)



Si tu crée ces dossiers sur le serveur de Mail et que tu y accède en IMAP, alors les dossiers se répliquent sur toutes les machines.
Sinon, non...


----------



## SPA3 (20 Février 2020)

Donc je dois créer mes boites sur free par exemple (ZIMBRA)..


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

SPA3 a dit:


> Donc je dois créer mes boites sur free par exemple (ZIMBRA)..



C'est plus sur de créer les premiers dossiers depuis Zimbra, mais ensuite si IMAP est bien configuré tu pourras les créer depuis Mail à coté de ceux crées depuis Zimbra


----------



## SPA3 (21 Février 2020)

merci  Ericse


----------

